# Newbie To Be



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

Greetings felllow Outbackers from an Outbacker to be! Six days ago we ordered a fully loaded Sydney Edition 31FQBHS (moving up from a Keystone cousin - a 2001 Bobcat 282). Now the waiting begins - and it is killing us! Hopefully we will have it to begin our camping season...

Been lurking around here and only scratched the surface on the information that seems to be available, and I have found it helpful already. I have already passed on the information I saw about poor heat flow to the "upstairs" bedroom onto my dealer.

Thanks for the great information so far and thanks in advance for much more great info to come!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*
....to the Clan
....to the Club
....to the Cult

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY!!!*

Where's home when you're NOT camping ???


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice to meet you. Visit often and also there is usually someone in the chat room at night if you're so inclined.
Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lorne,

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your new Fiver!

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

welcome to our little slice of the Internet, Lorne!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lorne 
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congratulations on your new 31FQBHS! 

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to the club....and congrats on the order for the new fiver.

Tim


----------



## Lorne (Mar 21, 2007)

Almost ready to make the transition from "Outbacker to be" to true "Outbacker"!.

Since placing the order, we have been like a kid waiting for Christmas. Then, believing that the new 31FQBHS fiver should show up at the dealership today, it was like not knowing whether we would get our presents on Christmas Eve or Christmas Day. Turns out tomorrow is Christmas Day! The trailer arrived late this afternon, and we are planning to take delivery tomorrow afternoon. Now, if everything doesn't turn out okay on the PDI, we will have to wait to actually tow her home, but we finally get to see her tomorrow at the very least, and we are very excited!!

Hope to post pics tomorrow night!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's great news!
Happy Christmas Eve








Your dealer will probably want to get it off the lot asap, so they will most likely get everything fixed up while you're there. 
Keep us posted and we'll be waiting for those photos!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats! Good choice in models. I just brought mine home a couple of days ago and can't wait to use it.

Be sure to take a close look at the tires if they are Milestars. There are a few of us on here with cracking problems with them. Also, take a peek in the front compartment at where the landing gear comes through...my dealer found they could see through to the outside in this area and so they built up around the landing gear with coroplast and silicone. They figured dirt and gravel would get into the compartment otherwise.


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Lorne said:


> Greetings felllow Outbackers from an Outbacker to be! Six days ago we ordered a fully loaded Sydney Edition 31FQBHS (moving up from a Keystone cousin - a 2001 Bobcat 282). Now the waiting begins - and it is killing us!


Congratulations! And welcome to Outbackers! I am sure you will enjoy your new Outback. How many days till delivery?

E


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

You will love your new Outback as well as Outbackers. Glad to see you aboard.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the
site 
club
tribe 
clan

*FAMILY!!!!!*


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Lorne, and congratulations on the 5er. What a great way to start Outbacking!


----------

